# Die Enttäuschung der Gamescom 2011 - Stimmt jetzt ab und wählt den Reinfall dieses Jahres



## SebastianThoeing (21. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die Enttäuschung der Gamescom 2011 - Stimmt jetzt ab und wählt den Reinfall dieses Jahres* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die Enttäuschung der Gamescom 2011 - Stimmt jetzt ab und wählt den Reinfall dieses Jahres


----------



## WarStorm (21. August 2011)

Ich hab hunger auf nen Döner.


----------



## dr-breen (21. August 2011)

In der Liste fehlt Borderlands 2. Hab stattdessen Farcry 3 gewählt, weil man nichts neues gesehen hat.


----------



## Kerkilabro (21. August 2011)

EyePet!


----------



## immortal15 (21. August 2011)

döner währe jetzt wirklich gut .....


----------



## Brokensword (21. August 2011)

cod


----------



## SirForce (21. August 2011)

Ich hab auch Call of Duty gewählt, ich hab zwar nicht alle Spiele gesehen (PES und Tera interessieren mich z.B. einfach nicht) aber von denen die ich mir näher angeschaut habe, war CoD einfach das mit dem geringsten Überraschungsfaktor. 

PS.: Weis jemand ob die Gamescom Trailer demnächst auch mal in HD hochgeladen werden? Ich würde z.B. gerne mal das Video der XBOX360-Version von the Witcher 2 angeschauen, aber das macht natürlich wenig Sinn wenn die Video-Qualli einfach unterirdisch ist. Und ein Video der BF3-Playstation 3 Version würde ich auch gerne sehen.


----------



## TheChicky (21. August 2011)

Ich wette 10 zu 1, dass 90% aller die hier abgestimmt haben nicht auf der gamescom waren und schon gar nicht die Spiele je angespielt haben. Ist also eine reine Bashing Abstimmung.


----------



## JamesMark (21. August 2011)

Ich war dort. 

Fasziniert hat mich: Skyrim!!!!, Risen2, Fifa und der neue FM.

Enttäuschung: The secret world.


----------



## SirForce (21. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Ich wette 10 zu 1, dass 90% aller die hier abgestimmt haben nicht auf der gamescom waren und schon gar nicht die Spiele je angespielt haben. Ist also eine reine Bashing Abstimmung.


 
Eine Grundsätzlich falsche Aussage. Es geht um die Einschätzung der Impressionen die man durch die Gamescom gewonnen hat und nicht darum jedes Spiel genau zu kennen, bzw. angezockt zu haben. Mit anderen Worten, wenn ich mich beispielsweise total auf Battlefield 3 gefreut hätte und nach der Sichtung der Gamescom Trailer aber feststelle, dass das Gameplay doch nicht so toll ist, ist das eine legetime Aussage und hat nichst mit "bashing" zu tun. Es kann aber natürlich auch sein, das ich durch auf der GC gezeigtes Material die Lust am Spiel verliere, mit dem fertigen Produkt aber dennoch meinen Spaß habe. 

Und darüber hinaus, ich war nicht auf der Gamescom, ich wette aber das ich dadurch deutlich mehr gesehen habe als so ziemlich jeder der da war. Ich konnte in Ruhe vom heimischen Rechner aus Trailer, Interviews, Einschätzungen, Reviews und natürlich eine Menge Gameplaymaterial schauen, ohne einen Tag dort zu verbringen und davon alleine 5 Stunden in der Battlefield 3 Schlange zu stehen, nur um dann 15 Minuten mal selber Hand an legen zu dürfen.  
Also äußere bitte nicht irgendwelche Behauptungen, nur weil dein favoritisiertes Spiel schlecht weg kommt oder dir irgend eine andere Laus über die Leber gelaufen ist.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. August 2011)

SirForce schrieb:


> Und darüber hinaus, ich war nicht auf der Gamescom, ich wette aber das ich dadurch deutlich mehr gesehen habe als so ziemlich jeder der da war.


 
Da hast du recht^^ Und wenn man nach der Berichterstattung vieler TV-Sender geht, sind wir Gamer ja eh nur ungebildete, ungewaschene Idioten. Wie bei RTL z.b. -> drittes video auf der linken seite.

TV Programm heute | aktuelle Informationen zum RTL Fernsehprogramm - RTL.de

Zitat: _dunkle schlabberklamotten die etwas streng riechen_ 

- möcht mal wissen wie der Reporter riecht, wenn er 4 stunden bei Hitze in der Menschenmenge stehen müsste - was er ja nicht muss, mit seinem verhurten Presseausweis. Zu den Interviews werden offenbar dann auch nur die unterbelichtetsten Gestalten herangezogen - wie der schräge Vogel bei 1:40 beweist. Typische Schlammlochreportage.


----------



## Mentor501 (21. August 2011)

Ich war dort, habe leider nicht eines der "großen" Spiele gesehen und kann deshalb über diese nur Trailer bedingt etwas sagen.

Fasziniert hat mich auf jeden Fall: 

-*Risen2*: VIEL besser als ich erwartet habe, dabei habe ich den Vorgänger sogar ausgelassen, jeder der sich eher so am Rande für Risen interessiert sollte in jedem Fall mal näher hingucken, bin da sogar komplett ohne Vorkenntnisse reingegangen, das einzige was ich wusste, ist dass sie jetzt ins Piratensetting gehen und kenne halt die alten Gothics.

-*F1 2011* (ja richtig gelesen) oder vielmehr: Das Fanatec Lenkrad mit dem sie das vorgestellt haben! 
Das neue* Clubsport-Wheel* (nähere Infos siehe 911wheel.de) war einfach der Hammer. 
Ich war kurz vorher noch am Thrustmaster stand um mir nochmal das T500 reinzuziehen (sowie den Warthog Joystick anzusehen/-fassen) und mir das Gefühl von diesem in Erinnerung zu rufen, war leider ein kompletter Reinfall, weil die zwei T500 an den Stationen die liefen (es gab ein drittes Cockpit, aber da war die PS3 ausgeschaltet) viel zu schwach eingestelltes FFB hatten und eins zudem offensichtlich defekt war.
Dennoch habe ich keinerlei Zweifel dass es wesentlich besser ist als jenes denn SO gut hat sich noch nie ein Lenkrad in meinen Händen verhalten.
Das FFB und die Rückmeldungen waren fantastisch! Hab sogar ein Video gemacht und ein paar Fotos geschossen von dem Typen der nach mir fahren durfte so fasziniert war ich von dem Teil.

-*Anno2070*: Ich bin nun nicht der Ultimative Strategie/Aufbauspieler, auch wenn ich 1701 wegen seiner Zugänglichkeit und Qualität und 140x wegen der logischen weiterführung von 1701 Qualitäten wirklich gern mochte, und die bisherigen Screenshots und Berichte zu 2070 hatten in mir eher schwache Gefühle ausgelöst, wenn überhaupt, aber das Spiel war verdammt gut!
Erstens sah es viel besser aus als mich die bisherigen Screens befürchten ließen (in meinen Augen waren die eher ein gewaltiger Rückschritt zu 1404) auch wenn mir noch zu wenig Details vorhanden sind die gerade den Vorgänger so ausmachten (wehende Planen, Stoffe etc)´,. zweitens war es definitiv Anno aber auch definitiv etwas neues, der Wohl beste Mix aus altbekanntem und "neuem Stoff" den ich je gesehen habe

-*Fifa12*: WOW! Seit Jahren keine Fußballspiele mehr gekauft, aber das Zweikampfverhalten wirkt wesentlich echter und die Ballphysik wesentlich besser als in den Demos der letzten Jahre. Außerdem waren die Animationen viel besser als in dem total hölzernen Trailer der dort ab und zu lief und seinen Weg ins Internet schon gefunden hatte.

Nett waren:

-Kings of Amalure oder wie der Spaß hieß, wirklich nette Kämpfe

-Der Cosplay Hase den ich ausversehen umgerannt habe (nein, nicht SO ein Hase)

-iRacing: kenne ich halt bereits, deshalb keine Faszination, hab da aber trozdem gespielt da Version 2.0 und da die Schlange dort immer nur aus ca.4-6 Leuten bestand

-Firefall oder wie das hieß erinnerte mich optisch sofort an ein Browsergame dessen Name ich leider vergessen habe

-noch ein paar andere Dinge ;P

Grauenhaft oder zumindest enttäuschend:

-The Witcher2: Ich besitze das Spiel, also hatte ich sowieso nichts bahnbrechendes erwartet, aber entweder war den leuten das Spiel so scheißegal dass dort nicht eine Person anstand und deshalb keiner zu sehen war ODER ich gehe richtig in meiner Annahme dass der Stand, der übrigens nichtmal Garagengröße erreichte, geschlossen war. -_ô

-Kinect Dance Dreck, wer kam denn auf die Idee sowas zu entwickeln?!

-FarCry3, ich war nicht drin, habs aber im Inet gesehen, einfach den selben Trailer zu zeigen wie auf der E3 und dann auch noch vorzugeben es sei life gespielt,... wie arm ist dass denn?

-Das anhaltende Verbot von Spielzeugschwertern aus Wabbelplastik für Cosplayer, mit den Dingern kann man nichtmal ne Fliege verletzen selbst wenn man auf deren Cluster-Augen zielt, die weibliche Link tat mir wirklich Leid. ^^

-PES 2012, definitiv ein Fortschritt, aber das ist nicht mehr genug!

-DSA Demonicon weil ich depp es hätte anspielen können aber mit dem allein stehenden Titel "Demonicon" in dem Moment nichts anfangen konnte und es deshalb gelassen habe *facepalm*

-Trackmania 2: WO WAR DAS?!

-Guild Wars2: Bis gestern dachte ich das wär mal was, jetzt bin ich mir nichtmehr sicher, war irgendwie wie alle anderen MMORPGs

-Deus Ex: Ich habe ja gehört dass es angeblich ganz toll geworden sein soll, aber mal im Ernst?! Das Ding sah aus und spielte sich wie ein Spiel aus der Anfangszeit der PS2!

-Skyrim: Auch nicht gesehen, aber genau darum geht es ja: weshalb musste man da notgedrungen anstehen?! Nur weil Bethesda zu faul war um RAGE (was ich auch gern gesehen hätte, aber nicht bei so langer Wartezeit!) und Skyrim getrennt vorzustellen, (ok, klar das hat auch Vorteile für den Gamescom-Gänger, so brauchte man sich nur 1mal für 2 Spiele anstellen) konnte ich nichtmal einen Blick darauf erhaschen, da es, Rage sei dank, ebenfalls hinter Verschlossenen Türen vorgestellt worden ist, bei offenen kann man wenigsten sehen was da auf den Bildschirmen vor sich geht.

In Zukunft würde ich es begrüßen wenn die Puplisher von über 18 Games es so einrichten, dass es eine Über18 Halle gibt, bei der mann lediglich sein Bändchen zeigen muss um reinzukommen, dann bräuchte man die Dinger nicht sichtschutzmäßig von den neugierigen abkoppeln und man könnte auch ohne sich anzustellen mal einen Blick drauf werfen. Zumal die Präsentationen dann jeden (Volljährigen) erreichen würden und nicht nur jene die mal anspielen wollen.


----------



## Mentor501 (21. August 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Da hast du recht^^ Und wenn man nach der Berichterstattung vieler TV-Sender geht, sind wir Gamer ja eh nur ungebildete, ungewaschene Idioten. Wie bei RTL z.b. -> drittes video auf der linken seite.
> 
> TV Programm heute | aktuelle Informationen zum RTL Fernsehprogramm - RTL.de
> 
> ...


 
Ich hätte gerade echt lust einen gewissen Sender zu verklagen!


----------



## SirForce (21. August 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Da hast du recht^^ Und wenn man nach der Berichterstattung vieler TV-Sender geht, sind wir Gamer ja eh nur ungebildete, ungewaschene Idioten. Wie bei RTL z.b. -> drittes video auf der linken seite.
> 
> TV Programm heute | aktuelle Informationen zum RTL Fernsehprogramm - RTL.de
> 
> ...


 
War auf Pro7 leider nicht anders. Die haben sich ein schlecht proportioniertes und angebliches Penthouse-Modell geschnappt und  versucht, Leute die seit Stunden in der CoD-Schlange gestanden sind dazu zu überreden, mit ihr einen Pappbecher Coffee-To-Go zu trinken. Im Bericht haben sie - um dem noch einen drauf zu setzen - natürlich auch noch die Klischee-Nerds schlecht hin gezeigt. Mein Highlight der Berichterstattung war aber, das direkt im Anschluss die Werbung für "Die Alm" gezeigt wird, wo ich mich immer Frage warum sie nicht mal die Leute zeigen, auf die dieses Programm attraktiv wirkt. Ich glaub dagegen wirkt sogar der introvertierteste Gamer richtig "normal".


----------



## Mentor501 (21. August 2011)

SirForce schrieb:


> War auf Pro7 leider nicht anders. Die haben sich ein schlecht proportioniertes und angebliches Penthouse-Modell geschnappt und versucht, Leute die seit Stunden in der CoD-Schlange gestanden sind dazu zu überreden, mit ihr einen Pappbecher Coffee-To-Go zu trinken. Im Bericht haben sie - um dem noch einen drauf zu setzen - natürlich auch noch die Klischee-Nerds schlecht hin gezeigt. Mein Highlight der Berichterstattung war aber, das direkt im Anschluss die Werbung für "Die Alm" gezeigt wird, wo ich mich immer Frage warum sie nicht mal die Leute zeigen, auf die dieses Programm attraktiv wirkt. Ich glaub dagegen wirkt sogar der introvertierteste Gamer richtig "normal".


 
Ich bin der Meinung das solche Berichterstattung verboten gehört (Presse Freiheit? Ja gerne aber wir reden hier von Rufmord nicht von echter Berichterstattung).

Außerdem war die Masse im gesamten erschreckend gut gestylt und durchaus "ansehbar", tatsächlich hätte ich mir viel "nerdigeres" erwartet.


----------



## Lordex (21. August 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Da hast du recht^^ Und wenn man nach der Berichterstattung vieler TV-Sender geht, sind wir Gamer ja eh nur ungebildete, ungewaschene Idioten. Wie bei RTL z.b. -> drittes video auf der linken seite.
> 
> TV Programm heute | aktuelle Informationen zum RTL Fernsehprogramm - RTL.de
> 
> ...



100% agree!
Ich bin auch Gamer und zwar aus Leidenschaft für mein Hobby.... ich geh normal raus und ich mach mich auch "Schick" bevor ich rausgehe aber war klar das da natürlich nur wieder Klischee Typen fürs Interview herangezogen wurden! Mir rechts langsam das man sich immer für sein Hobby Rechtfertigen muss! Was ist mit den Leuten die den ganzen Tag Fernsehen, die Bücher lesen, den ganzen Tag im Garten rumwühlen....sind das auch alles Nerds und Junkies? Sind die auch süchtig nur weil die es auch JEDEN TAG machen? Ich denke nicht!



ICH BIN GAMER UND TOTAL NORMAL!!!!! UND ICH STEHE DAZU IHR IGNORANTEN AFFEN!


----------



## SirForce (21. August 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das solche Berichterstattung verboten gehört (Presse Freiheit? Ja gerne aber wir reden hier von Rufmord nicht von echter Berichterstattung).
> 
> Außerdem war die Masse im gesamten erschreckend gut gestylt und durchaus "ansehbar", tatsächlich hätte ich mir viel "nerdigeres" erwartet.



Ich glaub das jegliche Art der Beachtung solcher Berichte einfach vergeudete Zeit ist. Dahinter stecken einfach Klatsch"journalisten", die sich natürlich nicht mit der Materie beschäftigt haben über die sie berichten und die sich davon natürlich auch nicht abbringen lassen werden. Im Endeffekt werden solche Sendungen doch von Leuten gesehen, die oft kein bisschen anders sind bzw. die Zeit finden Mittags schon Fernsehn zu schauen nur um dann vor Flimmerkiste zu sitzen und sich über die vermeintlichen Nerds lustig zu machen. 
Aber wie gesagt, am besten einfach ignorieren und die Zeit für uns Arbeiten lassen. Computerspiele werden irgendwann die selbe Akzeptanz erhalten wie das Fernsehen oder das Radio, die Menschen lernen nur einfach nichts aus der Geschichte. (Die Geschichte lehrt den Menschen, das die Geschichte den Menschen nichts lehrt - Mahatma Gandhi)


----------



## Lordex (21. August 2011)

Mahatma Glück, Mahatma Pesch, Mahatma Ghandi *Träller*  Sry den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## TheChicky (21. August 2011)

> Eine Grundsätzlich falsche Aussage. Es geht um die Einschätzung der Impressionen die man durch die Gamescom gewonnen hat und nicht darum jedes Spiel genau zu kennen, bzw. angezockt zu haben.


Tja ähm, ich denke doch! Ich jedenfalls nehme keine Meinung von Leuten ernst, die ein Spiel noch nie gespielt haben, aber glauben, sie wüssten dass es gut oder schlecht ist.



> Mit anderen Worten, wenn ich mich beispielsweise total auf Battlefield 3 gefreut hätte und nach der Sichtung der Gamescom Trailer aber feststelle, dass das Gameplay doch nicht so toll ist, ist das eine legetime Aussage und hat nichst mit "bashing" zu tun.


Ich fürchte ich muss mich wiederholen: die Meinung von Leuten, die sich ein Urteil über das Gameplay eines Spiels anhand von Pressetrailern machen, ohne es je gespielt zu haben kann ich beim besten Willen nicht ernst nehmen. 



> Es kann aber natürlich auch sein, das ich durch auf der GC gezeigtes Material die Lust am Spiel verliere, mit dem fertigen Produkt aber dennoch meinen Spaß habe.


 Warum solltest du ein Spiel kaufen, an dem dir die Lust vergangen ist?



> Und darüber hinaus, ich war nicht auf der Gamescom, ich wette aber das ich dadurch deutlich mehr gesehen habe als so ziemlich jeder der da war. Ich konnte in Ruhe vom heimischen Rechner aus Trailer, Interviews, Einschätzungen, Reviews und natürlich eine Menge Gameplaymaterial schauen, ohne einen Tag dort zu verbringen und davon alleine 5 Stunden in der Battlefield 3 Schlange zu stehen, nur um dann 15 Minuten mal selber Hand an legen zu dürfen.


Das ist wie wenn jemand sagt, er würd was von Fußball(Musik, Programmierung, etc) verstehn, weil er sich die Spiele und Berichte der Nationalmannschaft angesehn hat, aber dabei selbst noch nie gegen den Ball getreten hat. Sorry, aber wenn mir irgendjemand, egal wer, sagt, dieses Spiel ist scheiße, obwohl ich weiß, er hat es nie gespielt, dann nehm ich ihn nicht ernst, ganz einfach. Er weiß nicht wovon er spricht.


> Also äußere bitte nicht irgendwelche Behauptungen, nur weil dein favoritisiertes Spiel schlecht weg kommt oder dir irgend eine andere Laus über die Leber gelaufen ist.


  Das mit den üblen Behauptungen scheint wohl nicht für dich selbst zu gelten...


----------



## lead341 (21. August 2011)

Ich hatte mir soeben das RTL-Video angesehen - ich kann bis jetzt eigentlich noch gar nicht glauben, was ich da gesehen habe. Soviel Fehlinformation und bewußte Vulgarisierung eines gesamten hochwertigen Genres ist mir selten untergekommen. Welches absurde Bild wird hier
a) von Gamern und
b) vom Genre der Computerspiele gezeichnet?
Ich selbst bin seit 15 Jahren passionierter Gamer, bin in Wirtschaftswissenschaften promoviert und habe Familie - ähnliche Laufbahnen haben viele meiner Freunde eingeschlagen, die sich ebenfalls auf Titel wie Skyrim oder SWTOR freuen und 1992 wie die Wahnsinnigen Dune 2 gespielt haben. Wenn ich im Ausland gefragt werde, welches denn meine Hobbies sind, dann stehen Computerspiele gleichberechtigt neben Literatur, Theater und dergleichen.
Was mich allerdings an der Sache immens tröstet: diese geradezu pathologischen Vorurteile gegenüber Computerspielen gibt es nur in Deutschland. Nirgendswo (bin regelmäßig in den USA und Brasilien) habe ich derartiges erlebt. Es ist eine Schande.


----------



## SirForce (21. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Tja ähm, ich denke doch! Ich jedenfalls nehme keine Meinung von Leuten ernst, die ein Spiel noch nie gespielt haben, aber glauben, sie wüssten dass es gut oder schlecht ist.



Das mag stimmen wenn das Spiel seit einem halben Jahr draußen ist und ich sage das ist schlecht ohne es mir mal gekauft/ausgeliehen zu haben. Aber jedes gezeigte Spiel auf der Gamescom ist noch so neu, das es (wenn überhaupt) nur von wenigen aussenstehenden gespielt wurde (bspw. die Battlefield 3 Alpha). Wenn ich also sagen, mir gefällt MW3 nicht ohne es auf der Gamescom angespielt zu haben, ist das legetim weil es erstens meine eigenen Meinung ist und weil ich zweitens durch Trailer schon genug vom Spiel gesehen habe. Oder willst du mir allen ernstes sagen, das 15 Minuten anzocken mir eine völlig neue Welt offenbart haben? [EDIT] Man muss dazu sagen, die an der Gamescom anspielbaren Level finden ja auch in Videoform ihren Weg ins Internet, also abgesehen vom Steuerungskomfort hast du mir infotechnisch wirklich nichts voraus.



> Ich fürchte ich muss mich wiederholen: die Meinung von Leuten, die sich ein Urteil über das Gameplay eines Spiels anhand von Pressetrailern machen, ohne es je gespielt zu haben kann ich beim besten Willen nicht ernst nehmen.


Vom Prinzip sage ich dazu das selbe wie oben. Man muss aber auch differenzieren zwischen den Arten von Trailer. Ein cineastisch zusammengeschnittener Trailer, der am besten noch mit einer reißerische Musik unterlegt ist, kann natürlich nicht als Meinungsmachende Referenz hergenommen werden. Aber z.B. die beiden extended BF3-Trailer, die zusammen 20 Minuten reines Gameplay haben sollten doch reichen um mir einen repräsentativen Eindruck zu verschaffen.



> Warum solltest du ein Spiel kaufen, an dem dir die Lust vergangen ist?


Soll das bedeuten, ich kann mir ein Spiel nur am Releasetag kaufen und sonst garnicht? Ich sag, Spiel XY hat mich auf der Gamescom enttäuscht, les aber 1 Woche nach Erscheinen ein paar Reviews, die mich davon überzeugen das es doch mehr bietet als ich zuerst gedacht habe. Warum sollte ich es dann nicht kaufen? Ich hab ja keine persönliche Fehde gegen das Spiel.



> Das ist wie wenn jemand sagt, er würd was von Fußball(Musik, Programmierung, etc) verstehn, weil er sich die Spiele und Berichte der Nationalmannschaft angesehn hat, aber dabei selbst noch nie gegen den Ball getreten hat. Sorry, aber wenn mir irgendjemand, egal wer, sagt, dieses Spiel ist scheiße, obwohl ich weiß, er hat es nie gespielt, dann nehm ich ihn nicht ernst, ganz einfach. Er weiß nicht wovon er spricht.


Der erste Satz ergibt für mich keinen Sinn. Was hat Fußball mit Musik und Programmierung zu tun? Ich nehme an du meinst Fußballspiele und selbst dann ergibt der Satz für mich keinen Sinn, weil du wohl aus der Sicht eines Entwicklers schreibst, die natürlich mehr Ahnung von der Materie haben sollten. 
Zum 2. Satz: Wenn mir jemand sagt, das Spiel ist scheiße/geil, obwohl ich weis, er hat bisher 15 Minuten lang in einer lauten und überfüllten Messehalle gespielt, dann nehme ich ihn nicht ernst, ganz einfach. 



> Das mit den üblen Behauptungen scheint wohl nicht für dich selbst zu gelten...


Das mit der (üblen)  Behauptung war daruf bezogen, das du jeden der nicht auf der GC war und trotzdem eine eigenen Meinung hat, als basher abgetan hat.
Ich sag nur, das ich mir eine wesentlich umfangreiche Meinung bilden kann, wenn ich in aller Ruhe neue Trailer sehen kann und Interviews sowie eben Erfahrungsberichte lese, um mir dann mein Urteil zu bilden, was sicherlich nicht schlechter ist als von Leuten die eine viertel Stunde selber Hand anlegen durften. 
Darüber hinaus, wenn sich jemand 5 Stunden lang in die Blizzard schlange stellt, für ein paar Minuten selbsterspielter Impressionen, dann liegt doch der Verdacht sehr nahe, das er ein ziemlich Fanboy ist. Ist es nicht so, das seine (positive) Aussage dann grundsätzlich in Frage zu stellen ist?

PS.: Wenn du sagst, Leute die noch nie ein Spiel gespielt haben und trotzdem sagen es ist gut oder schlecht, sind nicht ernst zu nehmen, dann stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Aber in diesem konkreten Fall kann sich eigentlich niemand eine völlig aussagekräftige Meinung bilden (oder eben jeder die selbe, wie man es sieht) weil das was uns von den Entwicklern vorgesetzt wird, natürlich die Schokoladenseite des Spiels ist.


----------



## JillValentine21 (21. August 2011)

Ich konnte leider nicht, ich wollte aber als Sanitäter kann man eben nicht Planen. 

Zum Thema "wenn man einen Trailer gesehen hat kann man ein Spiel bewerten" kann ich nur sagen es stimmt nur teilweise.. Klar durch einen Trailer kann man Dinge über ein Spiel erfahren ABER in Trailer wird sehr oft übertrieben und es werden auch teilweise Dinge gezeigt die man hinterher im Spiel gar nicht so machen kann wie im Trailer gezeigt. Ein Beispiel (ich weiß das Thema ist ausgelutscht aber ist eben das beste beispiel) Nehmen wir Crysis 2 als ich den Trailer gesehen habe dachte ich mensch wie geil der kann einem Gegner die Waffe wegnehmen und ihn dann gegen eine Mauer treten oder der Anzug zeigt einem Die Bewaffnung der Gegner an.. und und Viele Dinge die in Trailern gezeigt werden sind hinterher im Spiel ganz oder teilweise anders.. Ich finde man kann ein Spiel erst dann bewerten wenn man es gespielt hat. Ein Auto fährt man j auch erst Probe..

Aber diese Berichterstattung der Medien ist echt eine Frechheit.. Schubladendenken.. Ich wage zu behaupten das ich in meinem Leben schon mehr erreicht habe als so ein schmieriger Schreiberling.. Und ich zocke auch gerne mal ne Runde.. Nur weil einige Leute nichts anderes tun als zocken heißt das doch nicht das alle so sind.. Und auch diese Frage " Hast du eine Freundin" ey was soll denn das? Ich hätte ganz frech zurück gefragt "hast DU denn einen Freund?"  also wirklich 
Das ist eine Unverschämtheit


----------



## JillValentine21 (21. August 2011)

EDIT: Sorry ich muss mich selber Korrigieren "Schmieriger Schreiberling" war übertrieben von mir tut mir leid.. Ich meine eher die Leute die in den RTL oder Pro7 Berichten solche Aussagen machen und im Prinzip gar Keine Ahnung von dem Thema haben.


----------



## Jefim (21. August 2011)

Ich wette, dass die einzigen, die BF3 angekreuzt haben Hater/CoD-Fanboys gewessen sind.


----------



## Chazer (21. August 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass die einzigen, die BF3 angekreuzt haben Hater/CoD-Fanboys gewessen sind.


 
Und einige die CoD angeklickt haben werden vermutlich Hater oder BF-Fanboys sein, solche gibts immer


----------



## slaindevil (21. August 2011)

An BF3 war nur enttäuschend, dass sie keinen mehr reingelassen haben, und dass gerade als ich mich auf Platz 3 vor dem Absperrband zur nächsten Runde vorgearbeitet hatte


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. August 2011)

hm also enttäuschend fand ich eigentlich nur skyrim und battlefield 3.
bei skyrim hatte ich mir etwas mehr erhofft als den gameplay trailer den man schon von der e3 kannte.
BF3 hab ich am mittwoch anspielen dürfen, mein pc ist während der 15 minuten dreimal abgestürzt und es hat gelaggt wie sau. die version war so absoult unspielbar. ich weiß aber nicht ob es in den folgenden tagen besser war was die server anging, vllt kann mich ja hier jemand aufklären der es aus erster hand weiß 

warum so viele leute für cod voten verstehe ich jetzt nicht, klar die demo im kino war schon bekannt, aber das war bei skyrim und bioshock genauso. und das anspielen vom specops modus war eigentlich schon recht spassig. naja liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass alle bf-fans grundsätzlich ohne jedes wissen von der messe für cod stimmen


----------



## Lordex (21. August 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> hm also enttäuschend fand ich eigentlich nur skyrim und battlefield 3.
> bei skyrim hatte ich mir etwas mehr erhofft als den gameplay trailer den man schon von der e3 kannte.
> BF3 hab ich am mittwoch anspielen dürfen, mein pc ist während der 15 minuten dreimal abgestürzt und es hat gelaggt wie sau. die version war so absoult unspielbar. ich weiß aber nicht ob es in den folgenden tagen besser war was die server anging, vllt kann mich ja hier jemand aufklären der es aus erster hand weiß
> 
> warum so viele leute für cod voten verstehe ich jetzt nicht, klar die demo im kino war schon bekannt, aber das war bei skyrim und bioshock genauso. und das anspielen vom specops modus war eigentlich schon recht spassig. naja liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass alle bf-fans grundsätzlich ohne jedes wissen von der messe für cod stimmen


 
Na denk nochma ganz genau nach, dann weisste warum es mittlerweile über 20% sind die absolut Enttäuscht sind von CoD Naja Hauptsache man kann mit 60fps aufwarten


----------



## Marquis-von-Posa (21. August 2011)

Ich fand MW3 war die größte Enttäuschung weil ich gehofft hatte, dass es irgendwelche Informationen zu dem Spiel geben würde. ich hatte zwar nicht gleich mit einer ganzen Inventarliste wie bei BF3 gerechnet aber wenigstens mit einem Trailer, ein paar Screenshots oder wenigstens irgendwelchen neuen Informationen zu dem Spiel aber anscheinend schweigt man bei CoD ja lieber weil man weis, dass das Spiel ja sowieso nichts wirklich neues zu bieten hat.

Ich würde mich jedoch freuen wenn ich mich irrte!


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. August 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Na denk nochma ganz genau nach, dann weisste warum es mittlerweile über 20% sind die absolut Enttäuscht sind von CoD Naja Hauptsache man kann mit 60fps aufwarten


 
klar die grafik ist nichts besonderes und es ist nicht besonders innovativ. aber das ist auch nicht alles. spass gemacht hat es allemal.
wie gesagt, mich würde mal interessieren ob noch andere leute ähnliche probleme wie ich mit bf3 hatten. 
ich verstehe nicht ganz warum das so hochgelobt wird... anscheinend war ich der einzige der mit abstürzen und laggs zu kämpfen hatte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. August 2011)

JillValentine21 schrieb:


> EDIT: Sorry ich muss mich selber Korrigieren "Schmieriger Schreiberling" war übertrieben von mir tut mir leid.. Ich meine eher die Leute die in den RTL oder Pro7 Berichten solche Aussagen machen und im Prinzip gar Keine Ahnung von dem Thema haben.


 
Regt euch nicht auf Leute. Jeder weiß doch, dass Sender wie RTL, Pro7, RTL2  ->>> Gossenfernsehen.

Heute darf sich anscheinend ja jeder Journalist schimpfen, wenn er 2 Sätze sagen und schreiben kann. Die nehmen anscheinend jeden, der IQ-mäßig etwas über der Zimmertemperatur liegt. Da geht`s nur um Hetze, Sensationen und Manipulationen.
So viel Mist wie dort zu sehen ist, findest du sonst nur noch im Kuhstall auf irgendeinem Bauernhof.

Trotzdem ist es traurig, dass sowas in unserem Land möglich ist. Was sie wohl gesagt hätten, wenn da viele dunkelhäutige Menschen gewesen wären? Dass nur ungebildete und riechende *** am Computer zocken?
Das ist zwar stark überspitzt ausgedrückt. Aber in gewisser Form haben sie diese Art Diskriminierung ja im Video betrieben.


----------



## ceemao (22. August 2011)

ist das denn nicht die alphaversion (BF3) gewesen auf der gamescom??


----------



## Veez (22. August 2011)

ich bin ein Troll und habe für CoD gestimmt


----------



## Mentor501 (22. August 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass die einzigen, die BF3 angekreuzt haben Hater/CoD-Fanboys gewessen sind.


 
Schwachsinn, ich freu mich auf BF3, habe jetzt aber schon des öfteren gehört, dass die spielbare Version für ein paar Leute ein echter Reinfall war, da sie wohl noch recht viele Fehler hatte, außerdem sollen die PCs reihenweise den Geist aufgegeben haben, kann ich sogar bestätigen ohne drin gewesen zu sein, ein Mann am Ausgang auf der Rückseite musste immer wieder seinen Arm in die Tür stecken um sie damit offen zu halten, er meinte auf Nachfrage, das mache er wegen der Hitze drinnen und dem fehlenden Durchzug die dauernd die Rechner kolabieren lassen würde. (Anm. am Rande: Ich pers. empfand die Messe selbst eher nicht als Heiss)

Es gab also durchaus genug Gründe enttäuscht zu sein, mal abgesehen von der pers. Meinung zum Spiel selbst.




xNomAnorx schrieb:


> klar die grafik ist nichts besonderes und es ist nicht besonders innovativ. aber das ist auch nicht alles. spass gemacht hat es allemal.
> wie gesagt, mich würde mal interessieren ob noch andere leute ähnliche probleme wie ich mit bf3 hatten.
> ich verstehe nicht ganz warum das so hochgelobt wird... anscheinend war ich der einzige der mit abstürzen und laggs zu kämpfen hatte.


 
Ich denke, dass eben die fehlende Inovation genau der springende Punkt ist, niemand will das gleiche Spiel 3-6 mal im Schrank stehen haben.
Was BF3 angeht habe ich ja schon etwas geschrieben, allerdings haben die Leute die raus kamen nichts von lags mehr gesagt sondern hatten eher leuchtende Augen, muss aber nichts heißen, echte Fans haben dass immer wenns was einigermaßen neues gibt^^.
Abstürze soll es wie gesagt aber auch am Samstag gegeben haben.



ceemao schrieb:


> ist das denn nicht die alphaversion (BF3) gewesen auf der gamescom??


 
Ja ist es?
Trozdem haben sich vielleicht einige eine besser funktionierende Version erhoft? Kann ja sein.



Veez schrieb:


> ich bin ein Troll und habe für CoD gestimmt


 
Famos, jetzt weiss ich wenigstens auf wessen Meinung ich in Zukunft nicht achten muss  , und jetzt Troll dich.


----------



## Hirnschlacht (22. August 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Da hast du recht^^ Und wenn man nach der Berichterstattung vieler TV-Sender geht, sind wir Gamer ja eh nur ungebildete, ungewaschene Idioten. Wie bei RTL z.b. -> drittes video auf der linken seite.
> 
> TV Programm heute | aktuelle Informationen zum RTL Fernsehprogramm - RTL.de
> 
> ...




Ich bin wirklich entsetzt.
Fehlt nur noch, dass wieder eine Brücke zu den Amok-Läufern geschlagen wird. 
Es ist noch ein weiter Weg für die Gamer-Community ernst genommen zu werden. Blos die Spitze des Eisbergs wird hier beleuchtet und durch den Kakao gezogen. 
Es bleibt wohl eher so wie es ist. Models sind alle dumm, Politiker Lügner, Asiaten essen Hunde und Amerikaner alle fett. Ich laß mich jedoch lieber als ungewaschenen Single darstellen als ein potentieller Massenmörder zu sein.
Vielen dank RTL und schön, dass ihr die tollen Leistungen der Profi-Spieler auch mal an die normale Bevölkerung bringt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. August 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Schwachsinn, ich freu mich auf BF3, habe jetzt aber schon des öfteren gehört, dass die spielbare Version für ein paar Leute ein echter Reinfall war, da sie wohl noch recht viele Fehler hatte, außerdem sollen die PCs reihenweise den Geist aufgegeben haben, kann ich sogar bestätigen ohne drin gewesen zu sein, ein Mann am Ausgang auf der Rückseite musste immer wieder seinen Arm in die Tür stecken um sie damit offen zu halten, er meinte auf Nachfrage, das mache er wegen der Hitze drinnen und dem fehlenden Durchzug die dauernd die Rechner kolabieren lassen würde. (Anm. am Rande: Ich pers. empfand die Messe selbst eher nicht als Heiss)
> 
> Es gab also durchaus genug Gründe enttäuscht zu sein, mal abgesehen von der pers. Meinung zum Spiel selbst.
> 
> ...


 


das stimmt durchaus, ich verstehe ja auch die kritik an cod. aber wie gesagt, das spielen an sich hat durchaus spass gemacht und die größte enttäuschung war mw3 mit sicherheit nicht.

ich dufte am mittwoch bf3 spielen,und es hat ziemlich stark gelaggt. die abstürze der pcs kamen dann noch hinzu. 
ein mitarbeiter von ea hat mir gesagt das sie im moment noch probleme mit dem server haben, diese aber hoffentlich noch beheben können. das waren aber eben sehr frühe eindrücke, kann sein das die im laufe des tages, dann behoben worden und die restlichen besucher laggfrei spielen durften. 
als ich die hände an bf3 legen durfte war es jedenfalls unspielbar, weshalb es für mich persönlich die größte enttäuschung war.
und gerade deshalb kann ich im moment nicht ganz verstehen warum die kritiken zu bf3 durchweg positiv ausfallen.
bf3 war aber auch eins der wenigen spiele, deren präsentation ich nicht in der business area gesehen habe vllt hat man da ja was unglaubliches gesehn? 
kaufen werd ichs mir trotzdem, das spiel an sich wird schon super, ich bin nur von der vorführung an sich enttäuscht.


----------



## Lazuscar (22. August 2011)

Wenn man sich den Bericht anguckt, kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln...
Da wird eine Schublade nach dem anderen geöffnet und fröhlich reingestopft was man an vorgefertigten Meinungen hat. Da wird ein Klischee nach dem anderen bedient. 
Scheinbar wird nur vergessen die wirklich normale Spielergemeinschaft zu zeigen, oder auch das dort eine kleine Jobbörse war... Aber das würde ja keine Stimmung machen und die Qouten würden runter gehen. 
PC-Games hatte doch mal diese wunderbare Aktion mit den Killerspielen. Vielleicht wäre auch so eine Aktion angebracht für diese sehr fehlgeleitete Berichterstattung durch Fernsehsender und Printmedien...


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. August 2011)

Ist doch jetzt nicht Euer Ernst das Ihr Spiele die unter Messebedingungen gezeigt werden aburteilt.Lag,Abstürze der Rechner.Da führt Ihr gleich Rückschlüsse auf das fertige Spiel?
Echt ma........is doch lächerlich.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. August 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Ist doch jetzt nicht Euer Ernst das Ihr Spiele die unter Messebedingungen gezeigt werden aburteilt.Lag,Abstürze der Rechner.Da führt Ihr gleich Rückschlüsse auf das fertige Spiel?
> Echt ma........is doch lächerlich.


 
ich hab zu keinem zeitpunkt rückschlüsse auf das fertige spiel gezogen.
die vorführung an sich war für mich, auf grund der oben genannten gründe, enttäuschend. 
das hab ich übrigens auch geschrieben, also vllt mal richtig lesen bevor du was schreibst


----------



## Fight_Angel (22. August 2011)

Also für mich fehlt da "Space Marine".
3 min Spielzeit des Multiplayermodus, konnten mich nicht besonders überzeugen, hatte mir sowieso mehr Spielzeit erhofft.


----------



## FraXerDS3 (22. August 2011)

Kann jemand mal den Direktlink zu diesem RTL-"Report" schicken?
Finds leider nicht..


----------



## visitor (22. August 2011)

Größte Enttäuschung für mich war eigentlich das nach ewigem Warten bei Rage nur 4 PCs aufgebaut waren, der Rest waren XBox 360.
Ich habs in den 15 min Spielzeit leider nicht ganz geschafft mich an den Controller zu gewöhnen, hätte alles für Maus und Tastatur gegeben ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. August 2011)

FraXerDS3 schrieb:


> Kann jemand mal den Direktlink zu diesem RTL-"Report" schicken?
> Finds leider nicht..


 
hier bei Explosiv ist er, ab etwa 12 minuten.

Explosiv - Das Magazin - Thema u.a.: Männer hören besser zu!


----------



## ScHiLLa (22. August 2011)

Wie sie alle MW3 nehmen  zum Schießen.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (23. August 2011)

ich wollte dark souls oder 007 reloaded nehmen -.-


----------



## Tommykocher (23. August 2011)

Lt. THQ sollte doch auf der Gamescom ein neues Relic game angekündigt werden,dies ist verschoben worden...Für mich persönlich die größte Enttäuschung der Gamescom!


----------



## Alexey1978 (23. August 2011)

Hallo Leute.

Das RTL und Co. die Spielergemeinschaft so darstellen ist, wie man so schön sagt "unter aller Sau". 

Wie aber weiter oben schon geschrieben wurde, ist das so, damit sie ein "reißerisches" Thema haben, dass Quote bringt. Auf ehrliche Berichterstattung die "echten" Inhalt hat wurde doch weitestgehend verzichtet. Schade...

Zum Glück gibt es auch sicherlich den ein oder anderen Bericht der offen und ehrlich von der Gamescom berichtet hat. Allerdings ist es mit dem Thema Computerspiele so wie früher mit der "Rockmusik". Die war auch verrucht und schlecht und wer sowas gehört hat, war gleich ein Satanist oder schlimmeres...
Neue Dinge setzen sich teilweise halt sehr langsam durch und es dauert manchmal 1-2 Generationen bis etwas völlig akzeptiert wird von der Masse der Bevölkerung. Es ist nur traurig, das ausgerechnet Deutschland Computerspiele so an die Wand stellt und in einem schlechten Licht sieht.

Was das Thema Meinungsbildung auf Gametrailer-Basis angeht:

Es ist natürlich wahr, dass man ein Spiel am besten bewerten/beurteilen kann, indem man es ausführlich gespielt hat. (Im optimalen Fall sogar vom Anfang bis zum Ende durchgespielt hat.)
Allerdings reichen dazu 15 min auf einer lauten, überfüllten Messe wohl kaum aus. Klar bekommt man einen Hauch von persönlichem Eindruck aber für eine objektive Beurteilung reicht das doch, wenn man ehrlich ist, bei weitem nicht aus. Allein die Tatsache, dass man sich teilweise so lange anstellen muss, wie man durchschnittlich täglich arbeiten geht führt doch eher zu einer verzerrten Meinungsbildung. (Die längste Schlange hatte Wartezeiten von sagenhaften 9 Stunden!!!) Da hält man sich doch mit positiven Gedanken über die paar Minuten die man zocken kann "über Wasser". Wenn man sich also im Extremfall 9 Stunden lang mit Vorfreude auf 15 min Gameplay motiviert hat, ist man sicherlich nicht mehr objektiv was den Eindruck des Spiels angeht.

Habe ich zu Hause Zeit und Ruhe um mir Gameplay-Trailer anzusehen sowie Videointerviews der Entwickler bekomme ich wesentlich mehr Informationen. Zu vielen Spielen kann man sogar kurz vor Release Preview-Videos sehen wo alle Aspekte des Spiels beleuchtet und bewertet werden und das von einer Version des Spiels, wie sie auch in den Regalen stehen wird. Mehr Info geht kaum noch bis auf das ausführliche persönliche anspielen. Da ich Spiele gerne vorbestelle wird das aber meist unmöglich sein, da ich nicht warten möchte bis es in einer Videothek ausleihbar ist. 

Demnach sind auführliche Trailer die reines Gameplay zeigen, Interviews der Entwickler sowie ein Preview-Video doch eindeutig die besser Informationsquelle als 15 min Messe anspielen wenn man vom stundenlangen anstehen noch gebeutelt ist. Könnte man 2 Stunden anspielen oder länger wäre das sicherlich etwas anderes.


----------



## MICHI123 (23. August 2011)

Haha Fifa.
In meinen Augen ist die Grafik immernoch abartig schlecht. Alles sieht total künstlich und nach Plastik aus, und auch die Gesichter sehen aus wie aus Plastik gemacht. In jedem anständigem Egoshooter kriegen die ne gute Optik hin und realistisch aussehende Gesichter und Kleidung. und in Fifa siehts aus wie Rotz, dabei müssen die gerade mal die Spieler erstellen und die Stadien, wenn man zum Beispiel mit Crysis vergleicht wo die Welten 10000 mal gigantischer sind und trotzdem viel detailreicher sind...
gott, PES sieht ja genau so aus seh ich grade


----------



## MrAss (23. August 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> das stimmt durchaus, ich verstehe ja auch die kritik an cod. aber wie gesagt, das spielen an sich hat durchaus spass gemacht und die größte enttäuschung war mw3 mit sicherheit nicht.
> 
> ich dufte am mittwoch bf3 spielen,und es hat ziemlich stark gelaggt. die abstürze der pcs kamen dann noch hinzu.
> ein mitarbeiter von ea hat mir gesagt das sie im moment noch probleme mit dem server haben, diese aber hoffentlich noch beheben können. das waren aber eben sehr frühe eindrücke, kann sein das die im laufe des tages, dann behoben worden und die restlichen besucher laggfrei spielen durften.
> ...


 

Ichhabe mich Samstags für Bf 3 angestanden, und als ich es spielen durfte hat es weder gelaggt noch ist meint Pc ausgefallen. Lief alles butterweich und flüssig ohne delays. Einzig das zoomen mit dem Sniper hat zur verzögerungen der Texturen in der Ferne geführt


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. August 2011)

MrAss schrieb:


> Ichhabe mich Samstags für Bf 3 angestanden, und als ich es spielen durfte hat es weder gelaggt noch ist meint Pc ausgefallen. Lief alles butterweich und flüssig ohne delays. Einzig das zoomen mit dem Sniper hat zur verzögerungen der Texturen in der Ferne geführt


 
ja dann haben sie die probleme wohl behoben bekommen. schade das es am mittwoch noch nicht so gut funktioniert hat.


----------



## MrAss (23. August 2011)

Mich würde ja interessieren wie die Reportage 'For the Win' auf ZDF-Kultur geworden ist, und ob es sich lohnt die 172 Min anzuschauen


----------



## Blasterishere (23. August 2011)

Warum ist Risen 2 eig so weit oben? Der Stand war super und das Spiel sah auch super aus. Habs zwar net angezockt, da mir die schlange zu lang vorkam, jedoch das was ich gesehen habe sah super aus.


----------



## Luccah (23. August 2011)

Ich mochte die GC dieses Jahr einmal garnicht. Alles war wie letztes Jahr, sogar der Typ bei GW2 & Wildstar war der Gleiche mit den GLEICHEN Sprüchen wie 2010. Peinlich.Der Risen Stand sah auch genauso aus. Zudem gab es insgesamt viel zu wenig zu sehen. In der einen Halle waren die Highlights, da war es eng wie sau..warum werden die Highlights nicht verteilt? Und diese doofe Warterei, das geht im digitalen Zeitalter ja wohl viel besser. Wie wärs mit Wartemarken aller Arbeitsamt?. banal aber wirksam.Zudem kann man weitergucken und eine GC App sagt einem dann welche Nr gerade dran ist, das wäre mal fortschrittlich..
ich hoffe das es nächstes Jahr wieder besser wird, sobald die dicken Wartebrocken, wie GW2, Diablo & Co weg sind, dürfte es wieder spaßiger sein über die GC zu traben.(ich sehe die Stände schon zum 3. Mal..seufz)


----------

